# Craigslist & EBay For DuMbEeZz!



## momona (Sep 3, 2013)

Few questions... And if this is posted in the wrong spot, I'm sure you'll tell me.


It seems that some people just ALWAYS find stuff, I get lucky sometimes too.  But there has got to be some tricks to navigate these websites better, right?

Are you guys using google to search for sale stuff on Craigslist, or is it possible to search multiple cities on Craigslist at the same time?


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 3, 2013)

*Search multiple craigslists*

http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2013)

just old fashion beating the bushes!


----------



## momona (Sep 3, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> http://www.searchtempest.com/




You know that moment in the movies where the clouds open up and a tiny beam of sunlight shoots down..... Just happened.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 3, 2013)

momona said:


> You know that moment in the movies where the clouds open up and a tiny beam of sunlight shoots down..... Just happened.




Just happened for me too.  But I got an extra sound effect of the choir singing "AhhHHHHHH' in five octaves.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Just happened for me too.  But I got an extra sound effect of the choir singing "AhhHHHHHH' in five octaves.




...sorry, that was probably me clubbing you with a 12 string guitar...El Kabong......!


----------



## sqrly (Sep 3, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...sorry, that was probably me clubbing you with a 12 string guitar...El Kabong......!




Strangely enough, I have heard that sound before.


----------



## momona (Sep 3, 2013)

What other tricks have I been missing out on?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 3, 2013)

Should we let him in on the "secret" cabe site where everything you could ever want is available and all at whole sale prices?  Nah, you gotta pay your dues first.


----------



## vincev (Sep 3, 2013)

Momona,once you hit 1000 posts you get into Bri's secret society of golden opportunities.


----------



## momona (Sep 3, 2013)

Search tempest has taken my bike disease to another level!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 3, 2013)

momona said:


> Search tempest has taken my bike disease to another level!




Sorry... or you're welcome, whichever the case may be.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 3, 2013)

momona said:


> You know that moment in the movies where the clouds open up and a tiny beam of sunlight shoots down..... Just happened.




Wish I had known about this when my bike got jacked!!


----------

